
Show HN: CSS Generator Tool – Handy CSS Generation and Demonstration - harryngh
https://cssgenerator.org
======
anotheryou
Comic sans ms for the web designers?

Does it not hurt enough to make things IE/edge compatible?

still great to have this all in one place, thx

~~~
harryngh
Thank you.

